# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How to calculate an inverse of log base 10

## Mike Middleton

Abdul Basit  -

In general, if y = log10(x), then x = 10^y.

So, if you have =LOG10(4) in cell A1, showing approximately 0.60206, then
enter =10^A1 in some other cell, which will show 4.

-  Mike
www.mikemiddleton.com

"Abdul Basit" <AbdulBasit@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:DC4141DC-1898-4942-9B96-42B25C89D637@microsoft.com...
>I use the formulat Log10 (4) to calculate the log base 10 of 4. How can I
> compute the inverse of log 10.

----------


## Abdul Basit

I use the formulat Log10 (4) to calculate the log base 10 of 4. How can I
compute the inverse of log 10.

----------


## Mike Middleton

Abdul Basit  -

In general, if y = log10(x), then x = 10^y.

So, if you have =LOG10(4) in cell A1, showing approximately 0.60206, then
enter =10^A1 in some other cell, which will show 4.

-  Mike
www.mikemiddleton.com

"Abdul Basit" <AbdulBasit@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:DC4141DC-1898-4942-9B96-42B25C89D637@microsoft.com...
>I use the formulat Log10 (4) to calculate the log base 10 of 4. How can I
> compute the inverse of log 10.

----------

